# which bike manufacturer is better in bikes, prices, reliability giant or trek



## sky84 (Jul 26, 2004)

which bike manufacturer is better in bikes, prices, reliability giant or trek


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

Why only two options?


----------



## sky84 (Jul 26, 2004)

well thats what i'm thinking to buy from maybe giant or trek. but if you have any other options please tell me anyway


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Same...*



sky84 said:


> which bike manufacturer is better in bikes, prices, reliability giant or trek


 But Trek has a better warranty on thier frames (lifetime vs 5 years for Giant, IIRC) and Giant tends to be spec'ed a bit better for the dough.

That said, there is more to a bike than part spec and warranty, like how does it fit you and your riding style, not to mention buying from a dealer with good service. That is a much bigger deal.

In reality, both are well made bikes, and will be equally reliable.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

It's like asking, who makes better cars, ford or chevy? You'll get a thousand guys that say ford is the best, and you'll get a thousand that say chevy is the best. When you really look at it, they are comperable companies that make comperable bikes. There are only slight differences between their bikes, and some of these are enough to make a person want that particular brand, and for some people it's whichever comes out cheaper with a similer spec. 

Giant owns the factories where bikes like trek and specialized are made.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> But Trek has a better warranty on thier frames (lifetime vs 5 years for Giant, IIRC) and Giant tends to be spec'ed a bit better for the dough.
> 
> That said, there is more to a bike than part spec and warranty, like how does it fit you and your riding style, not to mention buying from a dealer with good service. That is a much bigger deal.
> 
> In reality, both are well made bikes, and will be equally reliable.


Giant offers a limited lifetime warranty. Same as the T brand.

For mountain the suspension designs are very different. For road the manufacture process for composite is different. Oh, and ifyou are just talking aluminum tubing, well that manufacture process is also different.

Giant manufactures it's own tubing. They also "weave" their own composite.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh, I guess that's new*

my Giant Yukon frame has a 5 year warranty from year 2000. Not that it's an issue, that thing is pretty bombproof and I ride it as my commuter.


----------



## spike6901 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Trek*

I have pounded the snot out of my Trek 4500 for 2 years and it has held up very well. But, on the other hand, the only thing that is Trek on the bike is the frame. The frame has been excellent to me, even with its share of dings.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Which one is the most comfortable and fits you best? The better the fit, the more you will ride it. There isn't going to be much difference (if any) in the quality of the bikes. Look for fit and a bike shop you can trust.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Jm. said:


> .........Giant owns the factories where bikes like trek and specialized are made.


 Correct, in part, I believe - only the low-end Trek frames are made overseas, as I understand it. Once you pass a certain "price point," Trek frames are made in the good ol' US o'A.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuelish said:


> Correct, in part, I believe - only the low-end Trek frames are made overseas, as I understand it. Once you pass a certain "price point," Trek frames are made in the good ol' US o'A.


Maybe for just a few high end frames, but I'd wager that even if it's true, it will change in a few years. Most high end stuff is made in taiwan. Taiwanese factories will make whatever the manufacturer specs, if you want cheap bikes they'll make cheap bikes. If you want expensive hydroformed butted frames, they'll make that too.

Low end comes from China right now.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Jm. said:


> .........even if it's true, it will change in a few years .


 It's definitely within the realm of possibilities, no doubt about it, ...unfortunately.......oh, well, realistically, there's no way to stop 'em from doing so


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Words of the Goddess!!!*



screampint said:


> Which one is the most comfortable and fits you best? The better the fit, the more you will ride it. There isn't going to be much difference (if any) in the quality of the bikes. Look for fit and a bike shop you can trust.


Best Advice yet:

Definitely buy it from a decent shop and buy the bike that fits you best.


----------

